# another "what breed" request



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sorry, I cannot upload pics from my phone, but can give a detailed description 
The chick I am wondering about is all black, feather footed. Pea comb, has what appears to be a tuft of feathers on top its head, but not as much as a polish.
Has black legs, except one white toe on each foot.
Bird is 4 weeks old, fully feathered and the same size as some RIR chicks I have of the same age.
He/she is developing red "flaps" on either side of its face under its beak. Has white ears.
Any ideas?
I'm sorry, I really wish I could upload pics.

I appreciate any suggestions, and/or pic uploaded that I could compare with my bird.
Thank you


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Where did you get your chick from ?


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

At a livestock auction. There were many different breeds being sold. This little guy was in a lot of barred rocks, which he obviously is not.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It may be a mixed breed then. With out a pic or knowing what all breeds were on the property of the original owner it will be hard to tell what it is. Sounds like a silkie mix.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you on the app or the website?

To upload pics from the phone:

1. Start writing a post
2. Press the little plus sign in the corner
3. Press attach from photos
4. Once done downloading, press the photo(s) and press insert inline.


----------

